# redness above the cere



## sPADE (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi I've notices it happen before to my budgie but I want to make sure he's not sick or I'll .I've looked around and it says he may be molting but I wanna be safe .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your boy is very handsome!

Yes, he is moulting  The redness you see is because of the blood behind the new feathers that are nourishing them as they come in :thumbsup: As the feathers mature and open up, the redness will fade.

Here's an article with more information: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

You've come to the best possible place to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care!

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you and your little boy (what is his name?) around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your little fellow is adorable!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome: to the best resource on the web for budgies . Please familiarize yourself with our site by looking at the Stickies posts at the top of the forum sections. We have a lot of valuable information with answers to many commonly asked questions in the healthcare, taming/bonding, and behavior sections. 
We look forward to seeing you around. Your boy is very handsome!


----------



## sPADE (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you guys!! and his name is Brennan


----------

